

Ask HN: Anyone used an iPhone development company? - healthyhippo

	We've got an extremely simple iPhone app we need developed to go accompany our website. My co-founder and I are too swamped with rails / android coding to do it ourselves.
We've got wireframes and pseudocode written for the app, and suspect an experienced dev could knock out our app in 15 hours. Has anyone had used the development companies (e.g. iPhone Sculptors, TeraCode)? Whats their quality of output? Would they be a better fit for our type of project vs. just finding an freelancer?
======
alexbosworth
We do iPhone app dev on contract, my advise is for best results make sure your
project mockups are really clear about what you need, iOS UI can be tricky to
get right.

~~~
healthyhippo
Alex- if you're interested in the work, drop me an email and we can talk

------
lachyg
Apalon.com are great. They've done a bit of work for me, and their prices are
fair, and they're decent to work with.

